# FREE SAMPLE LIBRARY: Box Violin Sustain & Swells (Kontakt, SFZ)



## Dave Hilowitz (May 4, 2020)

In October 2019, I built a Box Violin out of a paintbrush box. I've finally gotten around to sampling it, and today I'm releasing the sample for free.


----------



## Dave Hilowitz (May 10, 2020)

*Video: How to Write Music During a Pandemic*

When the quarantine first started, I had a lot of trouble motivating myself to write music. Gradually, I've been writing more and more, so I thought I would share the composing routine that's worked for me.

My lockdown situation is pretty common in that I have a kid home from daycare. The result is that I have way less time to work with.

Here are my tips for writing music during the pandemic lockdown.


----------

